# Sho Bu Do Bu Jitsu Ju Jitsu



## MBuzzy (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone can give me any information regarding Sho Bu Do Bu Jitsu Ju Jitsu.  I am a Korean Arts stylist and am considering doing a little cross training in Ju Jitsu.  There is a Dojo near me which teaches this style, so I'm seeking any information that I can find.

The website for the organization the Dojo belongs to is www.shobudo.org

Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2007)

When it says controlling through pain remember that's your pain as well lol! We do Atemi-jitsu as well as BJJ and it's a whole world of pain at times. does strengthen your wrists though!


----------



## howard (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

I'm primarily a Korean arts student too (Jungki Hapkido, with cross-training in Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu), so I hope my perspective will help you.

I met an instructor in the offshoot of Sho Budo (called Sho Bushido) a few years ago.  We got together at her house one day and trained, then I met her at her teacher's school in Philadelphia one Saturday for a four-hour training session.  A Sho Budo instructor from the Midwest was also at that training session.

I was very impressed with all of the instructors, and with the art itself.  It's old-school Japanese Jujutsu, taught traditionally.  Lots of pain to achieve compliance, as they say.  The Sho Budo instructor was probably the smoothest Jujutsu person I've ever seen.  All of the advanced students were proficient, and helpful.

I'd recommend that you check it out.  If you have any experience in traditional Hapkido, you should feel at home.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 15, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> When it says controlling through pain remember that's your pain as well lol! We do Atemi-jitsu as well as BJJ and it's a whole world of pain at times. does strengthen your wrists though!


 
Lucky I don't really mind pain.



howard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm primarily a Korean arts student too (Jungki Hapkido, with cross-training in Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu), so I hope my perspective will help you.
> 
> ...


 
Great!  That is the kind of feedback I was looking for!  I have decided to give it a shot.  I have very little Hapkido experience, but the self defense techniques that we do in Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do are suspiciously similar to Hapkido!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2007)

The thing about pain and martial arts is that you get used to it! Even more worrying is that you get to quite like it lol!
Hapkido sounds a good accompaniment to TSD, they should compliment each other nicely! Have fun!


----------



## Marvin (Sep 23, 2007)

Very traditional style of JJJ style. Sho bu was the first MA I ever did. They have a Shobodo class at my club 2 or 3 time a week. As a mater of fact, most of the pictures you see on their web page are taken at my place.


----------



## rocketrich (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to some Sho Bu Do seminars in Flint, very good techniques. Lots of pain compliance. What ever attack that you had planned was imediatly stopped and all I wanted to do was tap!!!


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks similar to what we do. If I was relocated near one of those schools, I would give it a go. Good Japanese based JJ is hard to find.


 Remember this about pain complence from someone who trains in an art where that is a goal and a factor. It's no good unless you can push it to a break if you have to. Some people dont feel much pain in a fight, so you need to be ready to snap the limb and possably move into a knock out or a kill.


----------

